# APR Direct Replacement Brake Upgrades!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*APR Direct Replacement Brake Discs and Pads*

APR Direct Replacement Brake Discs are a plug-and-play upgrade for your factory brakes. They provide reduced brake fade, improved brake consistency, and excellent modulation, especially during repeated consecutive braking applications or spirited driving. The rotors have improved resistance to distortion, warping, and cracking at high temperatures. They pair perfectly with the APR Direct Replacement Advanced Street Pads, and provide a no-compromise solution for spirited daily driving.

*Features and Benefits (Discs)*

Direct replacement front and rear discs
Various factory sized vented and solid discs with slotted faces
Reduced brake fade and improved brake consistency
Improved initial braking response or bite
Improved brake modulation, especially during emergency stops
Improved resistance to rotor distortion, warping, and cracking at high temps
Slot pattern specifically designed to evenly distribute heat across the rotor surface
Slot pattern operates smoothly and quietly over a wide application range
Cast in Europe from a proprietary high carbon cast-iron alloy
Machined to tolerances up to three times tighter than the industry norm
Maximum Temperature Recording (MTR) system
Proprietary black, anti-contamination finish ensures no oils are transferred to the pads
Suitable for normal daily driving and spirited driving
*Features and Benefits (Pads)*

Direct replacement front and rear brake pads
Reduced brake fade and improved brake consistency
High friction co-efficient
Brake torque curves engineered not to overwhelm street-legal tires
Max operating temperature approaching race pad levels
Low disc wear
Low levels of heat transmission to the calipers, seals and brake fluid
Don’t need to be warmed up before they are effective
Suitable for normal daily driving and spirited driving

Our application guide is extensive across many VW and Audi makes and models from roughly 2005+. This covers nearly every VW (except touareg), and all of the smaller Audi's such as the A3/Q3/TT and their higher models.

*Get The Details and Find your Vehicle:*

Shop Direct Replacement Brake Discs
Shop Direct Replacement Brake Pads

*Not Enough? Learn about our Big Brake Program:*

Shop Big Brakes


----------

